# Y-Bor City ~ Tampa ~ Today at 3pm



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Be there..........


----------



## Coop-cr (May 31, 2007)

I'm going to have to send my regrets. Sorry--wish I could. It's been a good ten years or so since I've seen the place. Looking forward to a report, though!


Later!

--Coop


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

It WILL be on the "to do" list during the 1st Annual CR Herf.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Be there..........


Will be there :beerchug: :smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Another fun day!!!

with new switch-blades in hand.........

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Gotta love the King!(Corona).


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like fun. I cant wait to visit in September.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

For the tongue, this is CM idea, not mine. I'm not this kind of guy. :cheeky: 
To save my honor, I have to say we was not alone.

But nice afternoon, nice blade and CM gifted me with a missile lighter too. 

The right one is the one I sent to some friends and the left one is the one he gaved to me. And OK, his missile is bigger that mine. But only lighter speaking..... :hmm: I guess.

I gaved him a lighter too but don't have any picture.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Sweet Blade, didier !!!!

I like the white handles on those.

Can't have those in Tn. their aginst the law here, like that makes any sence, everyone has guns in their cars or trucks.

Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey guys.... More pictures of the ladies.... Less of you guys.... :wink: :rotfl:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

ASSRRRRGGG!!!!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

ASSRRRRGGG!!!!


----------

